# Preaching this coming weekend



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all, I am preaching this coming weekend on Luke 15 and the Parable of the 2 Sons. Any prayers and advice would be helpful. I have never preached before so I am slightly nervous about it...but not much.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jun 6, 2011)

Just be in stong prayer. God will provide. Whenever I first preached I had no experience really on anything like it, yet I did fairly well. God will provide.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just remember that the story about the 2 sons is not that God forgives us.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 6, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Just remember that the story about the 2 sons is not that God forgives us.



Explain?


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 6, 2011)

I will tell you what Paul told timothy. Preach the word


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 6, 2011)

Just project your voice as if the person at the back of the room was deaf and be very deliberate in enunciating each word so your as clear as possible. Also don't rush which is a tendency when nervous.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 6, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember that the story about the 2 sons is not that God forgives us.
> ...


 
Chapter 14 begins with a Sabbath controversy. Chapter 15 is a continuation of this idea. The Law allowed people to work on the Sabbath if this work involved saving that which was cherished by the person (an ox in the ditch for example). Chapter 15 gives 3 parables. The first parable shows that people cherish sheep, but God cherishes repentance. The second parable shoes people cherish coins, but God cherishes repentance. The third parable shows that people cherish inheritance, but God cherishes repentance. Jesus works on the Sabbath in order to bring about repentance which is what He cherishes most of all. 

So the Prodigal Son does have a forgiveness aspect to the parable, but the main focus is that God desires and cherishes repentance above all else. So preach repentance.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplainintraining said:
> ...


 
I gotcha. I already have that "covered" (sorry, don't mean to sound proud). I thought you might have something totally different to say. Thanks!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you preaching in a chapel or in a church off post?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Are you preaching in a chapel or in a church off post?


 
Chapel and under the supervision of a Chaplain.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 7, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Are you preaching in a chapel or in a church off post?
> ...


 
Interesting.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


 
I know! I was very surprised when he offered last week. Oh well, better to ask for forgiveness....


----------



## pianoman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be praying for you brother. just preach the gospel and let his glory shine through you!


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 7, 2011)

Although not an ordained minister, I have preached, so along with the other advice given, let me give you two points:

1.) Preach the Word, period. The Word of God will be used as God directs, and God will affect the hearts of hearers accordingly. I used to think that it was dependent upon me and my delivery of the sermon that made a sermon effective. Now in my more mature (and Reformed) years, I realize that that's far from the truth. Yes, we need to practice our oration and delivery, but it's practiced in order to _not_ distract from the Word, and not practiced in order to add to the Word. Don't worry about reactions or results, or about the lack of apparent reactions and results. Just preach the Word. And thank God Almighty that you have this awesome privilege, because that's exactly what it is-a privilege. It's a beautiful calling that exalts the Word of God so plainly and publicly, and should be received by every minister with fear and trembling. Thank God you have that opportunity.

2.) Don't spit when you preach.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 7, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> Although not an ordained minister, I have preached, so along with the other advice given, let me give you two points:
> 
> 1.) Preach the Word, period. The Word of God will be used as God directs, and God will affect the hearts of hearers accordingly. I used to think that it was dependent upon me and my delivery of the sermon that made a sermon effective. Now in my more mature (and Reformed) years, I realize that that's far from the truth. Yes, we need to practice our oration and delivery, but it's practiced in order to _not_ distract from the Word, and not practiced in order to add to the Word. Don't worry about reactions or results, or about the lack of apparent reactions and results. Just preach the Word. And thank God Almighty that you have this awesome privilege, because that's exactly what it is-a privilege. It's a beautiful calling that exalts the Word of God so plainly and publicly, and should be received by every minister with fear and trembling. Thank God you have that opportunity.
> 
> 2.) Don't spit when you preach.


 
Amen and Amen


----------

